# Flyer items found.



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I though a Flyer person might like these?
I have been watching them.

The Royal blue just came down a little, I don't know what they are worth maybe they are asking too much?
Maybe make an offer on it? I don't know I though it might be of interest to someone with Flyers.


AMERICAN FLYER NO. 274 HARBOR JUNCTION FREIGHT STATION
http://www.ebay.com/itm/291009462738?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


AMERICAN FLYER LOCOMOTIVE & TENDER 350 "ROYAL BLUE" ORIGINAL

(note/question, is that how the lettering came on those? They looked to be stenciled on?)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/261301966982?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

big ed said:


> I though a Flyer person might like these?
> I have been watching them.
> 
> The Royal blue just came down a little, I don't know what they are worth maybe they are asking too much?
> ...


They were stamped with white ink. They sell the stamps for repo work, but they are HARD to use, and you only get one shot at getting it right. I sold all my stamps as I couldn't get it right. I use dry rub transfers and love them.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

flyernut said:


> They were stamped with white ink. They sell the stamps for repo work, but they are HARD to use, and you only get one shot at getting it right. I sold all my stamps as I couldn't get it right. I use dry rub transfers and love them.


OK then I guess it is original, you think it is worth that much?
Isn't the Blue Royal sought after? I have been watching that for a while now.

What about the station it is holding at $41 buck 22 hours to go.
Good price?


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

big ed said:


> OK then I guess it is original, you think it is worth that much?
> Isn't the Blue Royal sought after? I have been watching that for a while now.
> 
> What about the station it is holding at $41 buck 22 hours to go.
> Good price?


big ed: That price will not hold; not close. When the bidding gets towards the end it
will grow fast. Those buildings if original are very expensive but very nice to have. Larry


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

llskis said:


> big ed: That price will not hold; not close. When the bidding gets towards the end it
> will grow fast. Those buildings if original are very expensive but very nice to have. Larry


Still holding at $41, maybe one of you could steal it? 
Worth a try has the box too?

How about the Blue Royal? 
That has been sitting there with the buy it now for a while?
Worth the $100 and some bucks?


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

big ed said:


> Still holding at $41, maybe one of you could steal it?
> Worth a try has the box too?
> 
> How about the Blue Royal?
> ...


big ed: The Royal Blue is not a very sought after engine; seems like most flyer people
are wanting the Knuckle Type Engines. By the looks of the picture it is not in the best
condition also. I suppose if you just wanted a good operating piece it would be OK.IMHO
Larry


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

llskis said:


> big ed: The Royal Blue is not a very sought after engine; seems like most flyer people
> are wanting the Knuckle Type Engines. By the looks of the picture it is not in the best
> condition also. I suppose if you just wanted a good operating piece it would be OK.IMHO
> Larry


OK, I thought it was a sought after locomotive.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I don't have one, but I think the price, in that condition, is way too much...The Royal Blue, that is...


----------



## Magne-rail (Oct 4, 2013)

IMO, I would pay around $40.00-$55.00 for a No.350 in that condition. The lettering looks fine. That No.274 harbor Juntion they are still sought after by collectors. My guess about $80.00 for one in good condition up to $150.00 in excellent or better. But then again, it depends on how many bidders want it! I just sold a two lots of Flyer track and thought I would get around $30.00 for both lots...Wrong! They both sold for over $30.00 each. Plus I had some parts, valve gears, rods, etc which went for $38.00.. You just don't know about eBay!

Sal


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

llskis said:


> big ed: That price will not hold; not close. When the bidding gets towards the end it
> will grow fast. Those buildings if original are very expensive but very nice to have. Larry


Sold for $196+!! Very nice item. Larry


----------



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

Yikes..$200 for the station. Greenberg's puts it between $55-270 / good - exc.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

You were right $196 for the station.


I don't know if this is worth it, but this has a buy it now $45 bucks.:dunno:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/121212342265?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

big ed said:


> You were right $196 for the station.
> 
> 
> I don't know if this is worth it, but this has a buy it now $45 bucks.:dunno:
> ...


big ed: Unless your a A/F 3 rail track guy (before "S" gauge) I would stay away from this
item. I know it would not add anything for my displays. JMHO Larry:smilie_daumenneg:


----------

